# Exterior areas very difficult to reach



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

You might need to call a pro on this one.:yes:


----------



## 777 (May 17, 2009)

LOL the "pro" has been hired but is unsure about how to get to a couple of areas. Of course he doesn't want to rent a lift because of the price but I think it is the safest way:thumbsup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Lift or scaffolding is the only safe way IMO
I'm going to have the peak of my new addition that will be out of reach of my 40' ladder
I'm shingling that side & allowing it to age naturally - no paint !!


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

777 said:


> LOL the "pro" has been hired but is unsure about how to get to a couple of areas. Of course he doesn't want to rent a lift because of the price but I think it is the safest way:thumbsup:


Why is he worried about the price ($200.00 for a day or less)? Wouldn't you be paying for it anyway's? And, yes it's going to be the safest approach.:yes:


----------



## 777 (May 17, 2009)

we did a flat fee rate...he underestamated...and is now trying to save some money. But Safety first. Ill suggest the lift tomorrow...thanks:thumbsup: I dont mind paying for it if he is concerned about costs


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Split the cost maybe? :thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Next time hire a REAL professional.:whistling2:


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Next time hire a REAL professional.:whistling2:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I realized my ladder is only 32', but my neighbor has a 40' I can borrow
It will still be a PIA to shingle

Mine is new construction, all sorts of stuff to tie off to
But once finished there is a window I could run a rope into & tie off
I'm surprised a painter does not have a 40' ladder :huh:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

But once finished there is a window I could run a rope into & tie off

I hope you have some help, that just does not sound very safe.:no::laughing:


----------

